# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Tham quan nhà hàng toilet ở Đài Loan - Nhà hàng ở Đài Loan

## Meoluoi9x

*Như đúng tên gọi, hơn 100 ghế ngồi trong quán ăn Modern Toilet ở quận Sỹ Lâm, phía bắc thành phố Đài Bắc, Đài Loan đều làm từ… bệ xí, thức ăn được phục vụ trong những cái bát hình cầu tiêu, thực khách thưởng thức xong chùi miệng bằng loại giấy cuộn vốn chỉ dùng trong toilet.*

Nghe có vẻ kỳ cục vậy mà hôm nào, các bàn ăn trong nhà hàng cũng chật cứng. Rất nhiều người còn mang theo cả máy ảnh và camera để ghi lại những hình ảnh đặc biệt.

Được biết, Modern Toilet chỉ là một trong chuỗi 12 quán ăn cùng tên do ông chủ Wang Tzi-wei sở hữu. Năm 2004, nhờ “cảm hứng” độc đáo từ truyện tranh Nhật Bản, ông Wang quyết định mở nhà hàng toilet đầu tiên tại Đài Loan. Từ nội thất, bài trí, cách phục vụ cho đến cả tên đồ ăn thức uống, tất cả đều hướng tới một chủ đề: “nhà xí”.



Theo quản lý Yang Chung-chi ở nhà hàng quận Sỹ Lâm, khách hàng tìm đến đây phần lớn là thanh niên trẻ độ tuổi từ 15-35, điểm chung của họ là có khiếu hài hước và ưa khám phá điều mới lạ.

Tuy nhiên cũng không hiếm thực khách cho rằng “không thể tiêu hóa nổi”.

“Con trai tôi không dám ăn, nó bảo nhìn đã thấy ghê người” - một bà mẹ lần đầu tiên đưa cả gia đình đến quán thưởng thức.





*Để hình dung rõ hơn, mời các bạn theo dõi một đoạn băng giới thiệu về nhà hàng Modern Toilet:*





Nguồn: xzone



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Đài Loan (Đài Bắc - Đài Trung - Đài Nam - Cao Hùng) - Hà Nội (6 ngày 5 đêm) - Giá 22.680.000 VNĐ/Khách* - *Ha Noi - Dai Loan (Dai Bac - Dai Trung - Dai Nam - Cao Hung) - Ha Noi (6 ngay 5 dem) - Gia 22.680.000 VND/Khach*


Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đài Loan* - *tour du lich Dai Loan*

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Đài Loan - du lich Dai Loan*

----------


## rose

không pít đồ ăn  hút khách hay 'toilet' hút khách  :cuoi1:

----------

